
Show HN: Manage bug and Issues in a project – due.work - robins73
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXEfwS58MT0
======
robins73
Hi HN,

I am Robins, co-founder of due.work
([https://www.due.work/](https://www.due.work/)). Due.work helps teams to
organise, track and manage their work

Actually, after working together with several companies and managing teams for
years we actually never found a single productivity solution with whom we can
really love using it.

Problems which we had with existing solutions:

1\. When working with teams even on a very small project after some time tasks
always get cluttered even if we are using several labels, priority, etc.

2\. It was very difficult to get to know the list of all overdue tasks that
gets missed its deadline. No matter how productive we are there is always a
probability of missing a deadline especially when we work in a team. What we
wanted was something to aggregate all overdue tasks in a seperate group and
display it on top whenever a task gets delayed, so that we can decide what to
do with those missed tasks.

3\. There were no good tools that actually let you decide what you really want
instead they enforce you to it. What if the product manager prefers a view to
writing tasks which will have beautiful Gantt chart to displays all the
timelines of the tasks whereas the Business analysts of the team want a board
view like in trello where all tasks present is on status wise. whereas other
people want just a simple todo list view which only displays those tasks that
needs to be done today.

4\. An online feature like (in google docs or sheets) was missing in all the
productivity apps. When we are working together in teams we often want to know
who else is also online/working right now. It helps to boost confidence among
the team. With team showing online we can also, ask anyone at that moment only
if we had any issue.

5\. A simplistic tool to be used by all department of people was missing in
all productivity platforms. Many good tools like trello or basecamp actually
offer a simplistic solution. But they with basic feature only and we are only
left to use several integrations to use it as a whole thus we end up paying
more and more.

This was some of the main reason, we decided to build an altogether new
productivity platform due.work
([https://www.due.work/](https://www.due.work/)).

I would love to know your thoughts on the same.

